# Oil-based Trim Paint- thin to win, or keep it stock?



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

Ramping up for a high-detail "Trim" job using oil-based enamel (BM Super-Spec) starting this week... Hoping to glean insight from the more experienced veterans regarding oil trim. Who uses oil anymore? 

Do you thin your paint? Do you prefer OMS, or Penetrol, or no thin? 
Best brush for the job? (All trim, base, windows, doors, etc...)


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

I picked up a couple Purdy Black Bristle (China Bristle). 
Bringing both Penetrol and OMS. 

Might be the last Oil Enamel Trim I paint for a while, very little demand for it (at least in this area).


----------



## Lakesidex (Oct 9, 2011)

Holland Painting said:


> I picked up a couple Purdy Black Bristle (China Bristle).
> Bringing both Penetrol and OMS.
> 
> Might be the last Oil Enamel Trim I paint for a while, very little demand for it (at least in this area).


Purdy makes nice china bristle brushes.

Every oil paint is different. I always start with stock and see how it flows. The Ben Moore Satin Impervo used to flow nice out of the can but as the day went on I would start adding a cap full of thinner to my bucket.

Some oil paints would drag so bad I would have to add a few cap fulls right from the get go.

I loved working with oil but it beat my brain into something else.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

@ Lakesidex,
Thanks for input. Started painting today, and is going well. Your tips for thinning were applied and appreciated.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

Oil- based Trim painting is going ok, but the fumes were getting to me... 
I noticed it was more difficult to string together coherant sentences by the end of the day. Glad I don't paint in oil very often.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Lakesidex said:


> Purdy makes nice china bristle brushes.
> 
> Every oil paint is different. I always start with stock and see how it flows. The Ben Moore Satin Impervo used to flow nice out of the can but as the day went on I would start adding a cap full of thinner to my bucket.
> 
> ...



E&J blow purdy china bristle away. Night and day!
http://elderandjenks.com/brushes/shipmate?product_id=65
http://elderandjenks.com/brushes/china-bristle/marvel-super-flo


----------



## Lakesidex (Oct 9, 2011)

Not arguing with you. But Purdy are pretty descent and mostly readily available.

In the sticks sometimes it's hard to get even a 2 1/2" china bristle.

When I was trimming Satin Impervo every day they would only last about a week or so anyway. Then maybe a primer brush then a duster. From what I know all black china bristles wear down rather quickly. 

I manage to keep nylon/poly brushes for decades but never a china bristle. Use em and lose em.


----------



## Lakesidex (Oct 9, 2011)

Holland said:


> Oil- based Trim painting is going ok, but the fumes were getting to me...
> I noticed it was more difficult to string together coherant sentences by the end of the day. Glad I don't paint in oil very often.


Looks sweet.

Wear a mask.


----------



## jr.sr. painting (Dec 6, 2013)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> E&J blow purdy china bristle away. Night and day!
> http://elderandjenks.com/brushes/shipmate?product_id=65
> http://elderandjenks.com/brushes/china-bristle/marvel-super-flo




E&j are hands down the best brushes for oil along with some penetrol and your ready for a real nice day of painting.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

jr.sr. painting said:


> E&j are hands down the best brushes for oil along with some penetrol and your ready for a real nice day of painting.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


@ jr.sr., 
Yes, looking forward to a nice day of painting! :icon_cool:

I am a Gear Nut when it comes to tools of the trade, and appreciate having a quality brush. Nobody carries E & J in this area, but will look for them.


----------



## propainterJ (Jan 31, 2011)

You might also look for a respirator,half face mask with filters,not the cheap cotton jobs with the square but a real respirator

If you wanna see 60


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Beautiful hand finish!

When I started painting back in the late 70's, we exclusively used oil based paints for interior and exterior trim, including exterior siding in many cases. Before I ever understood the impact solvents had on the Solids By Volume percentage and film thickness, I used to thin oil based paints down to whatever gave me the quickest results. Often weather conditions would drive the amount of solvent. Less when hot more when cold.

It wasn't until I was severely overcome by toxic fumes when painting a bathroom with no ventilation in a warehouse, that I began understanding the importance of respirators and ventilation controls. 

I did begin using Penetrol in favor of solvents some time before the oils were being replaced by waterbornes.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

I still use oil if oil is what is present. Some jobs get a good prep and then a coat of bonding primer before converting to a latex enamel but that adds extra cost which some customers don’t want (or see the need for). 

I will add a little XIM oil extender at the start. If the paint starts to thicken a bit and drag, just a splash of thinner and I’m good to continue. I also wear nitrile gloves these days when using oil - makes self clean-up much easier.


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

Hard to get any oil paints in Canada, now.


----------

